# Positivity



## Sherri (Feb 15, 2014)

A positive outlook is the best medicine for a lot of situations.

I've realized this is how I have gotten myself out of the depths of depression, anxiety, and now it is helping me get out of DP.

Also strength, and forcing yourself to do things even though you feel like absolute crap.

It's the only way things can be brighter.

When I don't want to get out of bed because the world looks awful and I don't want to handle it; I force myself out.

When I'm afraid of going to classes because of having a panic attack; I go anyways, because what the hell, If I have a panic attack, it means I am at least trying.

When I don't want to have a date with my boyfriend in fear of "not acting like myself", I go anyways.

You may think that not going to _______ may be a good idea and will be better in the long run, but trust me its not. Who knows, you may have a great time.

Like my grandmother said to I as I was going to class one time.

"Have a good day!"

"Im going to an exam, I don't think it will be that fun Grandma"

"But you never know who you may meet!"

I hope this gives you all positivity,

This is what we all need right now; a positive outlook. And if you don't have one; force yourself to do things until you see a spec of brightness. Because its so worth it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2014)

Positivity is definitely key. Hard when you're depressed but it really does help


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks Sherri.. It was very uplifting what you wrote.

See.. Grandma wasn't silly. She set you up with a great piece of thinking. A great to view the world!


----------



## Sherri (Feb 15, 2014)

Yama said:


> Positivity is definitely key. Hard when you're depressed but it really does help


I completely understand. There's good days and bad day's, but getting through them makes you that much stronger in the end.


----------



## chelsy010 (Oct 29, 2012)

Sherri said:


> A positive outlook is the best medicine for a lot of situations.
> 
> I've realized this is how I have gotten myself out of the depths of depression, anxiety, and now it is helping me get out of DP.
> 
> ...


This was like a fresh of breath to read. Whenever I decide to be positive all day, it truly make a great difference.


----------

